# Iveco Daily ERROR Code CLi or CL1 ???



## PeterAp (Feb 21, 2011)

Iveco Daily ERROR Code CLi or CL1 ???

My iveco daily 35s13 2002 model threw up a warning today. The code came up on the dash. It said error code then something like CLi or CL1.

What is this about. The A/C was playing up, always has and I guess it has to do with that. Also the temperature that shows on the dash for the outside temp dissapeared.

What's the go?

Peter


----------

